# FreeNAS



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has used this and how well it compares to NASlite2? Same thing, just free?

FreeNas: http://www.freenas.org/
NASLite2:http://www.serverelements.com/naslite-2-usb.php


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Umm. Link?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used this and how well it compares to NASlite2? Same thing, just free?
> 
> FreeNas: http://www.freenas.org/
> NASLite2:http://www.serverelements.com/naslite-2-usb.php



i have only heard awesome things about freenas. but i have a bias toward freebsd so....


----------

